

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) available on Linode - uggedal
http://blog.linode.com/2010/04/29/ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx/

======
megalogeek
For anyone pondering upgrading their existing Linode to Lucid, we published an
article in the Linode Library that explains a couple of thing you need to do
for it to work.

[http://library.linode.com/troubleshooting/upgrade-
ubuntu-10....](http://library.linode.com/troubleshooting/upgrade-ubuntu-10.04)

------
timmorgan
Slicehost now has 10.04 available as well:
[http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2010/4/30/ubuntu-10-04-lts...](http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2010/4/30/ubuntu-10-04-lts-
lucid-lynx-32-bit-and-64-bit-images-available)

------
uggedal
As of this writing neither Slicehost nor RackspaceCloud offers Lucid Lynx
images.

~~~
timmorgan
Good for Linode, but I can't say I expect any VPS hosting company to have
Lucid (or any other brand new release) day one anyway. I'll give them a week
or so before I start to wonder.

~~~
rythie
Slicehost have got it now:
[http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2010/4/30/ubuntu-10-04-lts...](http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2010/4/30/ubuntu-10-04-lts-
lucid-lynx-32-bit-and-64-bit-images-available)

------
pstevensza
Even though I don't use it as much as I should, I enjoy having a small box
with Linode. Great VPS provider. Looks like the weekend is upgrade time.

~~~
koanarc
I signed up for a Linode this month just in case I ever need use of a mail
server/web hosting+root access/whatever on a whim, and was absolutely blown
away with how quick it was to set up. Hands-down THE most intuitive and well-
documented service I've ever used on the internet, _for anything_. No more
NetworkSolutions-related aneurysms!

